# Bucephalandra Flower



## andusbeckus (30 Dec 2017)

My Bucephalandra flowered today, first time I’ve had this plant does it flower often?

Got another one coming on another plant too.


----------



## Costa (30 Dec 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Chubbs (30 Dec 2017)

Just bought some of these. What sort of conditions do you have for it to flower like that? Is it planted? Tied to rock? Tied to wood?


----------



## andusbeckus (30 Dec 2017)

Chubbs said:


> Just bought some of these. What sort of conditions do you have for it to flower like that? Is it planted? Tied to rock? Tied to wood?



Just planted wedged between 2 rocks, Co2 injection medium lighting and daily fertilizer. First time I’ve had it so wasn’t sure what to expect.


----------



## tmiravent (30 Dec 2017)

If conditions are good, buce will flower many times!
Normally is a good symptom of tank health.

One of the origins, of the plant name, can be seen in the small detail in flower: 
_it's a bull head with horns!_






look at these beautiful horns!

Watch your flower and you'll see it,
Cheers


----------



## Chubbs (31 Dec 2017)

andusbeckus said:


> Just planted wedged between 2 rocks, Co2 injection medium lighting and daily fertilizer. First time I’ve had it so wasn’t sure what to expect.




Perfect, thank you.


----------

